# mountfield sp474 lawn mower engine replacement



## gardennovice27 (Jun 13, 2009)

hi, i have a sp 474 mower which needs a new engine, i believe that alot of engines will fit as long as the crank diameter and length is correct. could anybody tell me what these mesurements are? and if they know of any engine makes and models which may fit? many thanks


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

gardennovice27 said:


> hi, i have a sp 474 mower which needs a new engine, i believe that alot of engines will fit as long as the crank diameter and length is correct. could anybody tell me what these mesurements are? and if they know of any engine makes and models which may fit? many thanks


has this got the briggs & stratton engine on it or mountfield rv150 if the rv150 scrap it and fit a briggs has it a belt off the crank shaft for powrer drive or a shaft off the side as older mounfields did if it is a belt off the crank shaft then most 3.5 - 5 hp briggs & statton will fit


----------

